# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Uneven tesiticular atrophy on Test E Cycle

## Afreak

While taking shower i have noticed that testicular atrophy in my case is weird; left testis is higher than the right one and a little forward than the other. Not sure if it should be even on both sides but i just saw it today. Left one is pointing forward more and is higher than the right one

----------

